# The Egg



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

I really need to go back to work...

So I heard that golden retrievers can carry a raw egg in their mouths without breaking it. I thought, why not give it a try? Anyway, here is the result. He did good with the egg, but of course after I stopped filming he picked it back up and threw it against the hardwood floor to get what was inside. Sometimes I think they are too smart for their own good. 

Well, I'm glad I had planned on mopping the floors today anyway!

(Please don't laugh at the "puppy voice"  )


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

What a good dog he was taking it to his bed and then he even treated himself dor being so good, LOL


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner was good with it in his mouth but once on the ground he took his big paw and smacked it. It broke immediately. He was kind of scared like he did something wrong. It was cute. Your boy was so gentle even throwing it on his bed....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Love how he thought it was a game of keep away. I'll have to try that and video it. I know: let's ALL do it and post the videos here!

p.s. I have to go buy eggs...it wouldn't be the same with Egg Beaters.


----------



## Penson (Nov 6, 2011)

Hahah that was the cutest!! I'm going to try and see what happens with my penny, although I'm a little skeptical...


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I would try it with Koda...but once it breaks she will gobble it all up immediately..is it bad to eat a raw egg?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They are good for them. The shell has lots of calcium in it. Here's my boy....

Gunner's first raw egg (







1 2 ) 
Cathy's Gunner


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I loved his reaction when the egg broke. It was like: "uh-oh, am I in trouble?"


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

My two carry theirs outside for a while but they know what is inside the egg. I could never trust mine inside as they too would be using the floor to break the egg.... 

Thanks fo posting that video.


----------

